# "REALDEER" by Shannon Outdoors



## Armyhunter17 (Sep 25, 2005)

Any one have any success with this product?  I used it about 4 years ago in AL. with no luck but have decided to give the liquid form a try this year.  It has a very distinctive odor to it...like the claims say "it smells like a real deer" to me, at least.  Any info is appreciated!  

Holding down the fort in Fayetteville, NC home of the 82nd Airborne Division...GO ARMY!


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a buddy that swears by it.  He won't use anything else.  I have had results similar to yours.  I guess it's like all other scents....right place right time.

-Macky


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Oct 9, 2005)

*ANyONE???*

There has to be some more of ya'll that have tried this before.....anyone....Bueller, bueller,???


----------

